# Probleme mit Eclipse unter Suse 9.3



## gast (25. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe Suse 9.3 mit KDE 3.4 installiert und Eclipse ebensfalls. Jedoch bricht Eclipse immer völlig unerwartet ab zeigt mir in einem Fenster, das die VM mit Exit-Code 1 beendet wurde und noch ein paar Sachen zum System.
Dieser Abbruch tritt vollkommen zufällig auf. Nicht auf bestimmte Aktionen oder Handlungen.

Auch ein Online-Update bringt keine Besserung. Gleiches Problem.

Getestete Versionen:

Eclipse 3.0.2
Eclipse 3.1M6
Eclipse 3.1M5

Bei allen tritt das gleiche Problem auf, wobei ich fast glauben mag, das es hier vielleicht ein Problem mit KDE gibt. Unter Gnome konnte ich dieses Problem noch nicht feststellen.

Hat jemand schon die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht und dieses Problem vielleicht schon geloest?

Danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Apr 2005)

schau mal ins logfile (Views > Error)


----------



## Gast (25. Apr 2005)

hallo Bleiglanz,

neues Logo zugelegt?

Die Idee mit View-->Error
war gut. Leider keine Einträge. Nichts keine .log - Files unter eclipse-Verzeichnis.
Werde mal versuchen einen Screenshot zu posten.

Bis dann.


----------



## bellmann29 (25. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

anbei ein Screenshot der Fehlermeldung. Wie gesagt, es gibt keine log-Einträge. Warum auch immer.







Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, was das zu bedeuten hat.

Danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

würde auf einen native fehler innerhalb der gtk-eclipse libs tippen

schau mal welche version des gtk bei Suse 9.3 dabei ist, und such mal auf den seiten von eclipse


----------

